# Specifications for Torque



## Napili (Jul 7, 2015)

2003 Fleetwood Niagra Pop-UP - New to trailer. Interested in finding the recommended ft/lbs torque specification for the leaf spring u-bolts around the axle? Also ft/lbs for wheel lug nuts.

Thanks.


----------



## pdqparalegal1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Google "torque value common bolt size"  Torque value is by bolt size regardless of use.  That will bring up a multitude of sites.


----------

